# scratched glass while sanding door



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Folks i scratched a glass pane while i was sanding the surface next to it, how can i get this out, thoughts please, thankyou in anticipation.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Bummer. Been there, done that. I run tape on the glass these days. I could be wrong, but the only option I know is to replace it.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

google glass scratch removal there are companies that can now polish scratches out of glass,but would it be cost effective?


----------



## randrohe (Sep 7, 2010)

Major Bummer..I too have been there. Toothpaste as a polisher didn't work for me..


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been there too, really don't know of an effective way to fix. I suppose some special sanding compounds of increasingly finer grits, and a ton of elbow grease.

For future reference, a coat of Jasco Mask and Seal or similar product not only facilitates painting, but also eliminates the chance of scratching the glass while sanding.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

If its a slight scratch try clear nail polish.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> If its a slight scratch try clear nail polish.


Or maybe you could try Future Floor Polish.
Just a thought.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.glassrenu.com/?gclid=CJrL-Ync8bECFQOR7QodelMAsg


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Grab a golfball...kick the glass out with your foot...throw the ball in and then start cursing a lot . When the HO comes around to see what the disturbance is...tell them that somebody just missed your head with that wayward golfball !!! Sometimes you have to think fast ! LOL...would I do that ??? No...but I thought it made for a good story ! :thumbup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I broke a thermopane a few weeks ago while taking down scaffold in a turret inside a house.....I was thinking about stray bullets as the excuse!

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I broke a thermopane a few weeks ago while taking down scaffold in a turret inside a house.....I was thinking about stray bullets as the excuse!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


Yeah, but you'd still have to explain what you were shooting at inside the house in the first place. Hey... do they have a cat? :shifty:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We replaced painters on a job who while prepping windows scratched many of them while sanding. The windows were all replaced

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

As the boss, I give myself a pass on mistakes like this. I don't think Finn wants to fire himself either, lol.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Yeah, but you'd still have to explain what you were shooting at inside the house in the first place. Hey... do they have a cat? :shifty:


Awesome !!!!


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> As the boss, I give myself a pass on mistakes like this. I don't think Finn wants to fire himself either, lol.


He he not normally, but there are occasions lol


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> Grab a golfball...kick the glass out with your foot...throw the ball in and then start cursing a lot . When the HO comes around to see what the disturbance is...tell them that somebody just missed your head with that wayward golfball !!! Sometimes you have to think fast ! LOL...would I do that ??? No...but I thought it made for a good story ! :thumbup:


He he, yes and a good story it was


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

My guys have broken 2 windows in the last 2 weeks. Never happened before. I called the Glass Doctor. Little pricey but they fix your panes!
They came out same day.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

glass dr. etc. Certainly not going to be enough to cover the deductible on your ensureance, but still a biz expense no? Save the receipt for tax time


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

playedout6 said:


> Grab a golfball...kick the glass out with your foot...throw the ball in and then start cursing a lot . When the HO comes around to see what the disturbance is...tell them that somebody just missed your head with that wayward golfball !!! Sometimes you have to think fast ! LOL...would I do that ??? No...but I thought it made for a good story ! :thumbup:


 
I just had a scene flash in my head of an old black and white slapstick farce where someone says "mind if I play through?"

Was it bob hope?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I remember once I was showing the new guys how to scrape on a window. I was trying to show them to avoid scratching the glass, and somehow slipped and broke the pane. Sometimes you just look at the old glass wrong and it breaks!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

*!*



ROOMINADAY said:


> I broke a thermopane a few weeks ago while taking down scaffold in a turret inside a house.....I was thinking about stray bullets as the excuse!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


 Use paint bullets!


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

they use epoxy to fix small cracks on car windshields. just a thought...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Damon T said:


> I remember once I was showing the new guys how to scrape on a window. I was trying to show them to avoid scratching the glass, and somehow slipped and broke the pane. Sometimes you just look at the old glass wrong and it breaks!


 Does same thing happen when you look in mirrors?


----------

